# DO's in Pakistan



## Laiba_87 (Oct 8, 2009)

Is a US DO degree (doctor of osteopathic medicine) accepted in pakistan?
if accepted, are there any restrictions? or can they practice like any other doctor just like they can in US?
does anybody know of any DO working in pakistan?

Pleaseeee let me know asap if anyone has any info on this.


----------



## Sam212 (Apr 3, 2006)

Laiba_87 said:


> Is a US DO degree (doctor of osteopathic medicine) accepted in pakistan?
> if accepted, are there any restrictions? or can they practice like any other doctor just like they can in US?
> does anybody know of any DO working in pakistan?
> 
> Pleaseeee let me know asap if anyone has any info on this.


I looked into this when I was applying to schools. In essence, yes there is protocol by which US DOs can be licensed and practice medicine in Pakistan. They will have to go through exams administered by PMDC, however, there hasn't been a single DO yet who has applied for license in Pakistan yet so we don't know for sure. But yes, hypothetically you can apply and be licensed.


----------

